# writing.com Interactive stories



## isotope (Sep 26, 2007)

I just want to vent somewhere that might understand what i'm talking about...

STOP MAKING INTERACTIVE STORIES THAT NO ONE WILL ADD TO.

Yes, I know you would like to see the characters from the Land before Time gain weight and inflate, but only one other person is going to add to that, you. Don't even make one about a saturday cartoon that was cancelled after two shows. People need to know what the hell they're reading.

Also, if there's already a Dragonball Z weight gain story....don't make another one.

This is why there are 5,000 weight gain/inflation interactive stories with 3 chapters.

Alright, done.


----------



## Zoom (Sep 26, 2007)

I agree. However I don't mind the making of interactive stories about obscure subjects, PROVIDED the author (assuming he/she stays in the singular) actually writes lots of chapters and actually has a plan as to where the paths go.

Which is not happening.

Remember guys, "Choose Your Own Adventure" was a BOOK series. With a front and back cover. And there were lots of pages that said "THE END". _NOT_ "Continued on next book".


----------

